# need help



## Austin85 (Oct 17, 2014)

Hey everyone,
I am moving to Singapore to work for three years. Could you please help me by answering this question?

What do I need to know regarding education for my children? 

Thanks


----------



## RuiHoe (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi Austin, 

Singapore is great and congrats on your up coming move.

Google "MOE Singapore admissions international students" and you will be able to find the official government website with regards to your query.

I can't attached the link because I have less than 5 posts(Not my fault)

Hope this will help.

Rui


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

There are two kinds of schools in Singapore: public and private.
The public ones are cheaper (approx. S$500/month for foreigners) and the system is quite good, although with an Asian flavour (e.g. teaching methods, languages). The language of instruction is English at all public schools. Unfortunately foreigners have the lowest priority when places are allocated, so you'd only get places in faraway or unpopular schools, if at all.
Private ones mostly follow international curricula (e.g. American school, German school, Japanese school, etc.), teaching language, quality and clientele varies widely and costs are S$1500-3000/month depending on the school.
How old are your kids and which kind of school do you want to send them to?


----------

